# HMS Ganges



## minimi (Dec 3, 2005)

HMS Ganges, In the Village of Shotley gate, Suffolk was previously the royal Navy training establishment for rating entrants. It is currently disused, and a planning application (http://www.babergh-south-suffolk.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/39ADC599-3A2B-4B86-81E3-CCFB8BC2B790/0/0708.jpg)
is out on it.
I took a stroll around the exterior this summer (was an ad-hoc expo, i wasn't kitted out). Entry To the Site is incredibly easy, just walk down the drive! and the Martello towers converted into water towers are climbable for anyone who is incline to.
I took some pictures i have put up here (warning broadband definitely necessary)http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/croydonso/hmsganges.html

This site http://www.axfordsabode.org.uk/ganges.htm has some historical photos and general information about the place.

The HMS Ganges Museum http://www.hmsgangesassoc.org/museum.html has instructions on how to get there, just PM for more details on actualy getting into the place.


----------



## wezel (Aug 1, 2006)

My old Alma Mater.I was veryannoyed at the way The Suffolk Constabulary allowed parts of it to be just bulldozed down when they used it as a training school.:icon_evil


----------



## kongzi (Aug 2, 2006)

This is on my to-do list


----------



## graybags (Aug 2, 2006)

Do it quick, it may not be there much longer
G


----------



## Abo (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Guys, I've posted a few pics of HMS Ganges in the Gallery section. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice thanks for sharing 

Reminds me of Royal Arthur which is a similar training place.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2007)

Cool pics Abo!

Fieldy & me went there at the weekend. Got busted TWICE by Security, but he was pretty fair and seemed to understand when we explained why we were wandering around taking pictures. On our second visit, when it was time to leave, I began to climb a wall and barbed wire fence to get out, only for the Security chap to appear again -cue the comic moment! After the usual warnings about tresspassing, Fieldy got let out through the gate, whilst I was straddled precariously over some rather pointy looking barbed wire!!!  
All in all, a brilliant explore. Plenty to see. Hope to get some pics into the Gallery sometime soon!

Lb


----------



## Abo (Jan 29, 2007)

The security dude let me and my wife just wander round when we went, once he realised we weren't there to smash anything up. Was he a big fat bloke with a Volvo?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2007)

No, sounds like someone different to the chap who was there at the weekend. It wouldn't be a good idea to upset him though -he was practicing his target practice with a bow and arrows!!!  
Did you manage to see inside the large 1950's looking building closest to the road & main gates? The views from the water tanks ontop of the Martello towers were amazing (if a little breezy!).

Lb


----------



## Abo (Jan 29, 2007)

Only buildings I got into were the signal school, the martello tower by the signal school, and the swimming pool.

Agree about the views, even if they are of Harwich!!


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone care to post some photos up?

A girl I study photgraphy with took some nice photos there recently though they were all exteriors. Its somewhere I wouldnt mind seeing but suffork isnt exaclty my area of the country!

Joe


----------



## Abo (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/gallery/browseimages.php?c=86&userid=


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 29, 2007)

Abo;10084; said:


> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/gallery/browseimages.php?c=86&userid=



Cheers for that, It looks good. You should post them up in this thread.


----------



## FieldyM (Jan 30, 2007)

Lightbuoy;10075; said:


> Cool pics Abo!
> 
> Fieldy & me went there at the weekend. Got busted TWICE by Security, but he was pretty fair and seemed to understand when we explained why we were wandering around taking pictures. On our second visit, when it was time to leave, I began to climb a wall and barbed wire fence to get out, only for the Security chap to appear again -cue the comic moment! After the usual warnings about tresspassing, Fieldy got let out through the gate, whilst I was straddled precariously over some rather pointy looking barbed wire!!!
> All in all, a brilliant explore. Plenty to see. Hope to get some pics into the Gallery sometime soon!
> ...



Sorry to threadjack, delete if this post is annoying

Remember the awful noise my car was making on the sunday?

Well a trip to kwik fit and £220 later its fixed....  







I am going to get this mounted on the dash to stop me from driving like a rally driver!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 30, 2007)

Really enjoyed your photos, guys, especially the inside of the water tower (?), Lightbuoy, & the dining hall, Abo. Great stuff.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 30, 2007)

Abo;10081; said:


> Only buildings I got into were the signal school, the martello tower by the signal school, and the swimming pool.
> 
> Agree about the views, even if they are of Harwich!!



Well done for getting into the Swimming Pool!! We had a good look round, but it was shut up tight (apart from the odd window really high up)  
I think that the view of Harwich is better than the other way though Felixstowe! 
We did manage to find a tiny way into the three storey building with the clock next to the swimming pool though (Fieldy, you'd make a great burglar!!!)  
Discovered the handrails ontop of the water tank to be rather wobbly!!! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 30, 2007)

I am going to get this mounted on the dash to stop me from driving like a rally driver![/QUOTE]

Ouch, that bill must have hurt more than going over speed bumps at 90!!

That's what happens when you go "dukes of hazzard" style over speed bumps!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 30, 2007)

Foxylady;10095; said:


> Really enjoyed your photos, guys, especially the inside of the water tower (?), Lightbuoy, & the dining hall, Abo. Great stuff.



Thanks Foxy 

Yes, it is the underside of the watertank (although I believe I've discovered where Wallace & Grommit secretly test their rockets to the moon!)  Seemed really odd to be standing ontop of a Martello Tower, but underneath a huge tank!!!
Probably my favourite was the inside of the Martello tower at the base. That vaulted brickwork is a work of art!

Lb


----------



## Ether (Jan 30, 2007)

I need to sort my life out and do this. Sorry was round at the weekend guys but definatly next time. 

Great photos tho, glad you had an exciting day!

Ether


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 30, 2007)

Lightbuoy;10098; said:


> Yes, it is the underside of the watertank (although I believe I've discovered where Wallace & Grommit secretly test their rockets to the moon!)



LOL  Nice!


----------



## graybags (Mar 13, 2008)

Twas my alma mater back in '75

check this out 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUeWg3Di-4M[/ame]

G


----------

